# which dance tune brings back your biggest memories :)



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

ok not sure how this will pan out as it will be differenty for all ages hehehehehehe

mine is pete heller big love as it was a huge tune in ibiza for many years and still to this day is used in many many dj sets. i own 4 copies of it with loads of different mixes on them.

so whats yours?????


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

Got to be my modeling and dancing days in the early 90's with Baby D 'Let Me Be Your Fantasy'


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

mine is 2 unlimited no limits i was having a snog with some lad while it was playing in my room


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Got to be my modeling and dancing days in the early 90's with Baby D 'Let Me Be Your Fantasy'



ah the old days of baby d and also i used to love n trance set you free.



steff09 said:


> mine is 2 unlimited no limits i was having a snog with some lad while it was playing in my room



lol they were the dutch fella and bird group wernt they??


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

aye thats the one mike


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> aye thats the one mike



hahahahahahaha gotta say i didnt like them to much as i was a little to old for that pop stuff by then (or so i thought). i was well into my dance tunes at that point and big into the likes of bowlers and monroes in manchester


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

i am sorry for being all young tut tut


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i am sorry for being all young tut tut



hahahahahaha i didnrt mean it like that huni  x


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ah the old days of baby d and also i used to love n trance set you free.



Yep, those were the days, I so miss dancing


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Yep, those were the days, I so miss dancing



lol i was part of the old glow stick groups hehehehehe still love to go clubbing now and see loads of old mates and stuff. even know quite a few dj's who are still around and going strong lol


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

anno mike lol dnt worry im not always soo sensitive


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> anno mike lol dnt worry im not always soo sensitive



lol well i just dont like to upset anyone huni  im mister placid and relaxed me


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i was part of the old glow stick groups hehehehehe still love to go clubbing now and see loads of old mates and stuff. even know quite a few dj's who are still around and going strong lol



My knees are too buggered to go clubbing, although I do have my moments in the front room with the kids when i hear an old tune come on, I actually spend all day with the music channels on at home as still love my music


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> My knees are too buggered to go clubbing, although I do have my moments in the front room with the kids when i hear an old tune come on, I actually spend all day with the music channels on at home as still love my music



lol i still do that when im home to.

i even have a set of decks and love to play my own stuff. done a few gigs in the past, but nothing major lol


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i still do that when im home to.
> 
> i even have a set of decks and love to play my own stuff. done a few gigs in the past, but nothing major lol



I used to dance at a club in London, stage and podium mainly


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I used to dance at a club in London, stage and podium mainly



2 of my mates (both male) are dancers for pacha in ibiza every summer and get a free holiday out of it lol


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> 2 of my mates (both male) are dancers for pacha in ibiza every summer and get a free holiday out of it lol



Lucky gits, I have 2 kids at home so no club holidays for me lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Lucky gits, I have 2 kids at home so no club holidays for me lol



lol i know what you mean!!!!!

i used to go ibiza every summer with the lads from the army and we would have a riot and spend tonns of cash and end up far to skint, but it was all worth it lol


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i know what you mean!!!!!
> 
> i used to go ibiza every summer with the lads from the army and we would have a riot and spend tonns of cash and end up far to skint, but it was all worth it lol



Yeah I've met a few of them in my time, and as a girly I could go out with a tenner and still come home with half of it


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Yeah I've met a few of them in my time, and as a girly I could go out with a tenner and still come home with half of it



lol yeah i was always the sucker who would lay loads of cash out with the ladies hehehehe


----------



## katie (May 21, 2009)

there are so many dance tunes that bring back memories for me! I can't name any or their artist's though because i dont listen to dance much at home so never learn the names lol.  I save the dance music for when im in the club.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

Snap - Rhythm is a dancer
Madonna - Vogue
Rebel MC - Street tuff
Chad jackson - Hear the drummer (get wicked)
FPI Project - Zipping up my boots (going back to my roots)
JT and the big family - Moments in soul


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Snap - Rhythm is a dancer
> Madonna - Vogue
> Rebel MC - Street tuff
> Chad jackson - Hear the drummer (get wicked)
> ...


Yes Rhythm is a dancer is a classic... but i must say I do prefer PROPER MUSIC!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Rhythm is a dancer is a classic... but i must say I do prefer PROPER MUSIC!!!!!!




yes i do too, loving the new chas and dave album!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> yes i do too, loving the new chas and dave album!



Ha ha yes I can believe that Phil, you ok then?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes I can believe that Phil, you ok then?




could be worse lovey, hope ur ok too x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> could be worse lovey, hope ur ok too x


yeah getting there i think.. slowly.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

thats very good to hear xxx


----------



## katie (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Rhythm is a dancer is a classic... but i must say I do prefer PROPER MUSIC!!!!!!



haha totally agree about rhythm is a dancer


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

katie said:


> haha totally agree about rhythm is a dancer



biggest selling single of 1992.........its just a Chooooooooooooooooooone.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> biggest selling single of 1992.........its just a Chooooooooooooooooooone.



lol it was a choooooooone too!!!!


so whats proper music then addict???


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol it was a choooooooone too!!!!
> 
> 
> so whats proper music then addict???



AC/DC

COLDPLAY

MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE

GREEN DAY

EVANESANCE

30 SECONDS TO MARS

KINGS OF LEON ETC ETC ETC


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> AC/DC
> 
> COLDPLAY
> 
> ...



some good stuff, but you cant really dance to it properly tho. they all just sort of chuck themselves round to it lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> some good stuff, but you cant really dance to it properly tho. they all just sort of chuck themselves round to it lol



i find it hard to dance to rock stuff.....felt awkward at the killers gig the other year...mind you, i was breakdancing to it


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i find it hard to dance to rock stuff.....felt awkward at the killers gig the other year...mind you, i was breakdancing to it



hahahahahaha i dont really like to dance to rock stuff. my cousin loves to go to gigs like that and drags me when he can but he just moshes and im like "touch me and i'll f**kin punch ya!!!!!" lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

Ha ha im pissing the neighbours off at the moment with Guns N Roses... Welcome to the jungle ...LOUD!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha i dont really like to dance to rock stuff. my cousin loves to go to gigs like that and drags me when he can but he just moshes and im like "touch me and i'll f**kin punch ya!!!!!" lol



i once tried that body surfing thing....threw myself into the audience..i can tell you not to do it at a Lighthouse family gig when everyone just sits down on their seats and claps...painful experience


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha im pissing the neighbours off at the moment with Guns N Roses... Welcome to the jungle ...LOUD!!!!!!!



lol well i would advise not going to town tonight as it will be a jungle with my lot out hahahahahaha


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i once tried that body surfing thing....threw myself into the audience..i can tell you not to do it at a Lighthouse family gig when everyone just sits down on their seats and claps...painful experience



*nods* i know what you mean i tried it at a kenny g concert and i went down like a lead balloon hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *nods* i know what you mean i tried it at a kenny g concert and i went down like a lead balloon hehehehehe



lolllllllli bet you did it just when he was about to start "Songbird" didnt you?

you little raver u.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> lolllllllli bet you did it just when he was about to start "Songbird" didnt you?
> 
> you little raver u.



*nods* yup it was songbird!!!!!!! he told me to try it to!!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *nods* yup it was songbird!!!!!!! he told me to try it to!!!!!!! hehehehehehe



bloke at work asked me if i could download him kenny gs new cd...fair to say i told him where to go!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> bloke at work asked me if i could download him kenny gs new cd...fair to say i told him where to go!



hahahahahahaha chrikey my dad likes him!!!!!!!!!!!!!! must admit i took my dad into town a couple of years ago for a mates stag do as he asked for my dad to come with us. i was so embarased by him!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i would advise not going to town tonight as it will be a jungle with my lot out hahahahahaha



Hey i need a good night out ... what time shall i meet you all in town then?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey i need a good night out ... what time shall i meet you all in town then?



hahahahahahaha trust me you dont want to meet us!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha trust me you dont want to meet us!!!!!!!


Oh well. 
Anyway people im going to jump a shower and go and kiss the floor in Tesco.... back later xx


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well.
> Anyway people im going to jump a shower and go and kiss the floor in Tesco.... back later xx



lol laters huni. im off to gotta get the baby from school 

laters all


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 22, 2009)

'Popcorn'...........you haven't danced, until you've danced to this


----------



## sasha1 (May 22, 2009)

God this is a hard one to answer...... Probably anything played at wigan pier or the zone in blackpool late 80's to about 93ish
Start the dance prodigy
cafe del mar
Shine on
Last Rhythm
Far to many..... decisions i cant do them...lol


----------



## bev (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Snap - Rhythm is a dancer
> Madonna - Vogue
> Rebel MC - Street tuff
> Chad jackson - Hear the drummer (get wicked)
> ...






All BRILL! But you forgot :
Black Box - Ride on Time
Candy Statton - You got the love

I miss dancing!Bev


----------



## bev (May 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7dMGw3uzEU&feature=related


Dance!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 22, 2009)

can I have a couple? Agadoo and the Tweet Song seem to have been plyed at family gatherings for as long as I can remember.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 22, 2009)

What a great thread to read guys cheers, I canna remember names of many chooones although  I do enjoy a wide range of musik, and in my clubbing days at Newcastle uni I once turned a girl down for a dance cause I had bad knees I told her! I still laugh about it now! Well if you saw her, not one to judge, but I was tired too!

On a final note I do think a great choone is the new order blue monday  /Kylie can't get you out of my head remix - ace.


----------

